
I'm gonna kick your ass..1/5 cases of police force unconstitutional? - marojejian
http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/20725536378/1-5-cases-of-police-force-unconstitutional
======
joshontheweb
"If even our most professional and trained humans misuse force this much, we
have a problem and need to do something about it."

If police are our 'most professional and trained humans' we have a very big
problem indeed.

------
marojejian
I'm gonna kick your ass.. and get away with it.

